# YK11 New SARM - Increases Follistatin



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator, YK11, Regulates Myogenic Differentiation of C2C12 Myoblasts by Follistatin Expression.

Biol Pharm Bull. 2013;36(9):1460-5

Authors: Kanno Y, Ota R, Someya K, Kusakabe T, Kato K, Inouye Y

Abstract

The myogenic differentiation of C2C12 myoblast cells is induced by the novel androgen receptor (AR) partial agonist, (17?,20E)-17,20-[(1-methoxyethylidene)bis-(oxy)]-3-oxo-19-norpregna-4,20-diene-21-carboxylic acid methyl ester (YK11), as well as by dihydrotestosterone (DHT). YK11 is a selective androgen receptor modulator (SARM), which activates AR without the N/C interaction. In this study, we further investigated the mechanism by which YK11 induces myogenic differentiation of C2C12 cells. The induction of key myogenic regulatory factors (MRFs), such as myogenic differentiation factor (MyoD), myogenic factor 5 (Myf5) and myogenin, was more significant in the presence of YK11 than in the presence of DHT. YK11 treatment of C2C12 cells, but not DHT, induced the expression of follistatin (Fst), and the YK11-mediated myogenic differentiation was reversed by anti-Fst antibody. These results suggest that the induction of Fst is important for the anabolic effect of YK11.

PMID: 23995658 [PubMed - in process]


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

This and Ibutamoren (oral SARM GH secretagogue) both look potentially excellent on the face of it. Going to be some exciting stuff happening with SARMs over the coming years.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

RS86 said:


> This and Ibutamoren (oral SARM GH secretagogue) both look potentially excellent on the face of it. Going to be some exciting stuff happening with SARMs over the coming years.


I've taken ibutamoren, mk667 iirc?

Prepare for crazy hunger, least that's what it did to me, only way i could run it is with sibutramine,

it'll probably be the only thing to curb hunger pangs.

I reckon yk11, with ostarine and mod grf, you'll gain some size and lean out.

Should make for a pretty sweet bridge.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> I've taken ibutamoren, mk667 iirc?
> 
> Prepare for crazy hunger, least that's what it did to me, only way i could run it is with sibutramine,
> 
> ...


 Did you notice much from it in terms of recovery, sleep etc? How long did you do the MK667 for?

The thought of being on while you are off does sound nice  . Are you giving YK11 a bash once it hits the market or are you holding off for Follidrone?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Did you notice much from it in terms of recovery, sleep etc? How long did you do the MK667 for?
> 
> The thought of being on while you are off does sound nice  . Are you giving YK11 a bash once it hits the market or are you holding off for Follidrone?


Yeah i did, plus skin was looking better. Just made me seriously hungry, bit pricey mind as one vial lasts 15 days at £50 a pop.

I'll wait to see what follidrone is like, as i've just been and spent £400 for my next cycle in late summer.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> just been and spent £400 for my next cycle in late summer.


 Ouch!


----------

